
Rejected by a recruiter for not knowing jQuery, I know JS - koolaida
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/3qlkaj/i_was_just_rejected_via_email_by_a_recruiter/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_campaign=linkplug&utm_content=linkplug&utm_term=linkplug
======
seangrant
I don't get why this is a surprise.

